

Potential AIDS Cure: A protein provides strong protection from HIV replication - gjenkin
http://online.liebertpub.com/doi/abs/10.1089/hum.2012.176

======
gjenkin
Non-scientific press:

* <http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/756205.shtml>

* [http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/queensland/queensland-res...](http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/queensland/queensland-researcher-david-harrich-develops-gene-therapy-which-could-stop-hiv-from-turning-deadly/story-e6freoof-1226554632040)

* [http://www.theaustralian.com.au/news/health-science/hiv-muta...](http://www.theaustralian.com.au/news/health-science/hiv-mutation-lights-way-to-a-cure-for-aids/story-e6frg8y6-1226554652125)

